# $16.99 a bale



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just stopped at TSC for cat food and walked by the horse stuff.$16.99 for a compressed bale shrink wrapped.I picked one up with 1 hand easily and guess it about 50 lbs.I looked for a scale but the dang thing was in the plastic pkg.

$679.60 per ton

There is a small hay auction 2 blocks from there every week and you could buy all you want for $3-4 per bale


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

works at our local TSC and has heard many complaints about this product. Mainly that the bag sweats and causes mold plus the price. They used to let the managers buy local but some corporate knucklehead decided it is best to buy fro one company for all the stores. Our local managers are trying to get permission to go back to the old ways. One good thing is that with my daughter and the managers there my number gets handed out a lot.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

steve IN said:


> works at our local TSC and has heard many complaints about this product. Mainly that the bag sweats and causes mold plus the price. They used to let the managers buy local but some corporate knucklehead decided it is best to buy fro one company for all the stores. Our local managers are trying to get permission to go back to the old ways. One good thing is that with my daughter and the managers there my number gets handed out a lot.


For awhile they had a van trailer sitting out side with hay in it.I don' t recall the price but it was alot less.I doubt they sell 50 bales per yr at this store

Now they changed to a dark green shrink wrap and you can't even see what the hay looks like in the bale,its green plastic tho


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

We picked up a bale of the Standlee hay and dissected it. From what we saw in that particular bale of alfalfa, it wasn't much different than our own midwestern alfalfa with the exception that it had a better amount of leaves. It was $17.99. Not too much of that stuff moving as the stack of bales seems to be the same every week that I'm in the store. We've been selling our straw small squares out of a small enclosed trailer that is parked outside the local TSC for almost a year. They told us that they would consider selling our regular hay if we provided the outdoor storage for it. We have been leasing the small trailer from the previous straw seller but it needs some major repairs and if we can get all the ducks in a row, we'll use something else in the future. I have talked to a few guys out west and they sell hay to about 5 TSC stores in their area. I think it depends on each individual store and the manager. The store has the Standlee bales and also some wrapped bales of straw inside but the locals do not like to pay the price tag for those and more often than not, will buy the stuff we provide. We've got a pretty good system going with the local TSC and corporate has been paying regular on the invoices that I've submitted. If its a more urban area, I can see that the store may not want to buy local hay as there may not be much of a market for it. Here, we have a lot of rural areas surrounding the town that the TSC is in. For us, TSC has been a good thing.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Took this about a year ago...had a hard time believing they charged that much for that little. At the time I was getting about 1/2 that for 2 times the volume....with better hay. (Especially that bale on the right.)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Took this about a year ago...had a hard time believing they charged that much for that little. At the time I was getting about 1/2 that for 2 times the volume....with better hay. (Especially that bale on the right.)


 What kind of hay was that *******? Bermuda?

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike yes that's bermuda hay.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Couple years back the tsc corporate guy out of Kentucky contacted me on the 5 store deal. I had to provide the trailers, hay and handle logistics. The real problem was they wanted me to service local stores. Unfortunately my area has too many poor folks like me. Now if I could pick the right stores.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Personally I don't like selling to feed stores. And I don't understand the people that buy their hay from feedstores. Typically when I've been approached by feedstores they want everything for nothing. Then jack the price up higher then the typical market value with no risk. I'd rather sell to hay brokers all day then feed stores. Hay brokers are much harder working. Pay more and come get the hay themselves. Plus around here the feed stores sell lousy hay for higher then premium hay prices. Is it the convenience factor that people buy hay from feed stores? Do they sell most of their hay to people that can't plan for when they run out?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm just the opposite. I love our feed store accounts. They pay me extra to deliver onto their dock, and they pay me on the spot. They're as regular as a clock and help us unload if they aren't servicing customers. True, they charge a lot more,mostly for the convenience. Most of their folks buy one or two bales at a time and I honestly don't want to deal with that on the farm. Let them do that, I have more important things to do than wait an hour for someone to show up only for us to load 1 or 2 bales. We move 3-4 thousand bales a year through the feed stores with "0" payment collection worries. What's not to like!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> I'm just the opposite. I love our feed store accounts. They pay me extra to deliver onto their dock, and they pay me on the spot. They're as regular as a clock and help us unload if they aren't servicing customers. True, they charge a lot more,mostly for the convenience. Most of their folks buy one or two bales at a time and I honestly don't want to deal with that on the farm. Let them do that, I have more important things to do than wait an hour for someone to show up only for us to load 1 or 2 bales. We move 3-4 thousand bales a year through the feed stores with "0" payment collection worries. What's not to like!


Ditto, Ditto, Ditto....especially the part about dealing with certain folks!

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And I never have ever given a think to putting an ad at the feed mills! I don't really need more horsey customer crap, but a bird in the hand beats two in the bush.

I don't think I have big enough balls to price it at $16.99 a bale though....


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

urednecku said:


> Took this about a year ago...had a hard time believing they charged that much for that little. At the time I was getting about 1/2 that for 2 times the volume....with better hay. (Especially that bale on the right.)


Our local tsc store tried this last year, except they wanted $99 per bale....I think they probably ended up giving them away. They sat there for about 6 months then one day they were all gone.....


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

If you are selling hay for $6.00 and the TSC is selling it for $18.00, then you are underpriced. if you want to stay at $6 to be a nice guy, everyone will forget your kindness when the market gets flooded with hay and the going price is $2. At that point you can't stick with your nice $6, you will be seen as a gouging thief who rips off innocent people. You will be forced to sell at $2. They will forget your "fair" price faster than they will forget your high price. This is the wisdom of the market, it is thousands of years old, it is never wrong.

You need to get more $ when you can to cover the times you will get less than your cost to produce.

Always charge as much as the market will bear. This is not being a bad person, it is being a good person. The worst thing you can do for people is go out of business because you couldn't understand the market, then they will be left with less choice and therefore higher prices. Charge all the market will bear.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

dubltrubl said:


> I'm just the opposite. I love our feed store accounts. They pay me extra to deliver onto their dock, and they pay me on the spot. They're as regular as a clock and help us unload if they aren't servicing customers. True, they charge a lot more,mostly for the convenience. Most of their folks buy one or two bales at a time and I honestly don't want to deal with that on the farm. Let them do that, I have more important things to do than wait an hour for someone to show up only for us to load 1 or 2 bales. We move 3-4 thousand bales a year through the feed stores with "0" payment collection worries. What's not to like!


You better be deliverin' sweet potato pies at Christmas to those folks !!! WOW !


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

A man that i use to work for who done carpenter work said good business was if the guy was poor charge all you could get out of him and if he was well off do it as cheap as you could. 
The point was a poor man only dose what he has to a rich man dose things because he wants to. 
So in life I've all ways priced as heavy as the market would bear.


----------

